# Predict the Wolves' 05-06 Season Record!!! Win uCash!!!



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

PLEASE READ BEFORE PREDICTING!:

A new game is starting up for everyone on BBB.net, not just Wolves fans. Each person predicts the Timberwolves 05-06 record and says if they make the playoffs or not. *No Editing Posts*. If you mistakingly put in too many games or numbers, notify me and I will change it for you. The person who guesses the right record or the clostest to it wins. The next two closest get 2nd and 3rd place.

*1st Place-*20,000 uCash
*2nd Place-*10,000 uCash
*3rd Place-*5,000 uCash

Everyone who predicts a record will be given rep points unless I am unable to at the time. If there is a tie, one of the people who tie will be randomly picked and the loser of the tiebreaker will drop down one place. Each person can only predict once. In order to win, your record must be correct or closest and the prediction of the wolves making/ or not making the playoffs must be correct.

Once the season is over, the winners will be awarded their respected prize. Any Question PM me or post them here. And please rememner, there are 82 games in a season and records look like this when posted.. WINS-LOSSES. Ex. 41-41. There are 41 wins and 41 losses.

*Your post should look like this:
WINS-LOSSES
Playoffs/No Playoffs*

*-All Predictions MUST be made by the deadline of November 15th....*


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

My Prediction:

51-31
Wolves make the Playoffs.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

42-40
Wolves miss the playoffs


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

55-27

Wolves come back with revenge!
-EDIT:Bruno has told me the Wolves make the playoffs


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

41-41
-EDIT:Kamego has told me that he is predicting No Playoffs for the Wolves


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

44-38
-EDIT:KokoTM has told me that Wolves Make the Playoffs.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Please Everyone remember to say if the wolves make it to the playoffs or not...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

75-7 lol no not really ....

49-33 
wolves make playoffs


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*41-41 Wolves miss the playoffs*. Garnett will be disgruntled.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

i change my mind, with them going 44-38 and no playoffs.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

39-43.. 

Wolves do not make the playoffs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

37-45
-EDIT:You cannot really make the playoffs with this kind of record, so I assume its no playoffs.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

55-27
Wolves make the playoffs.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

*40-42*

*NO PLAYOFFS* :banana:


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

Ill say 47-35

Make The Playoffs.


----------



## shiznit (Aug 19, 2005)

54-28, Make the playoffs.wat if people tie


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I talked about tieing up in the first post. I will randomly pick between the however many are tied. The loser(s) will go down one rank. If I get caught in a tie, then I will have someone else randomly select of the however many.

BTW, Welcome shiznit, I am not sure if your name will be appropriate but we will see. I hope to see you posting more on BBB.net and especially the Wolves board!!!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

50-32
Playoffs.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

52-30
Playoffs


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

46-36. yes playoffs


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

47-35.

No Playoffs.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

40-42

No playoffs


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

39-43

No playoffs


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

45-37
Wolves make the playoffs


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

47-35, playoffs.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

46-35 and CHAMPS


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

53-39.

Ridding themselves of the cancer should help the Wolves a lot.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> 53-39.


92 games eh?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

40-42, miss playoffs.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

46-36
Wolves make playoffs


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

socco said:


> 92 games eh?


 :rofl: :rofl:

whoops.. 53 wins.. we'll leave it at that..


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Lets go people sign up. Its free, doesn't take more than a minute and you have nothing to lose. You gain a rep point, ucash, possibly more, plus its one more post to your name! Everyone is welcome to play!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

46-36 I think they will make the playoffs.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

48-34 Make Playoffs and we get your pick this year


----------



## jminges (Aug 25, 2005)

Not that I care, but I'll make my assessment of the Wolves.

With Kevin Garnett, the pups can win 14 games, easily. I don't think they are in position to beat any of the Texas or California teams. They will get tourched by Seattle and Phoenix; Denver can hold it's own. I think D.C. has the better team, Cleveland has improved it's roster, Philly's Iverson can drop 60 on them. Wolves struggle with Chicago, Memphis, Utah and Orlando.

20-62. No playoffs, I mean, Dwane Casey, who? He's the head coach?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

41-41


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Record: 43-39
Playoffs?: Yes


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*If this thread goes over 200 posts then I will buy a random person who posts in this thread a Supporting Membership!!! But no random discussions in here. So tell your friends about this thread. I will buy a non supporting member a supporting membership!!! Tell everyone!*


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Record: 40-42 (no playoffs)


----------



## Jay_DX (Mar 23, 2005)

51-31.

Hell yeah Playoffs!


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

48-34

Playoffs


----------



## DaBigWolf (Sep 3, 2005)

marko joric will get 20 points a game as a wolf so i think we win 50 games at least we wont lose more then like 20 games.


----------



## delija6 (Jun 6, 2005)

54-28
Playoffs


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

50-32, playoffs.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

45-37 
Playoffs


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

41-41 no playoffs.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

sheefo13 said:


> *-All Predictions MUST be made by the deadline of November 15th....*


Shouldn't it just be when the season starts?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I will just stick with that, but I mean hopefully we get more people to sign up.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

Im going 49-33. KG = MVP! Jaric is breakthrough player of the year. 

KG's line this season 
23.6 13.7 5.4 2.1 1.3 74double doubles

Go Wolves!


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

49-33
wolves make the playoffs


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

More people the better!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Last day is tomorrow!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> PLEASE READ BEFORE PREDICTING!:
> 
> A new game is starting up for everyone on BBB.net, not just Wolves fans. Each person predicts the Timberwolves 05-06 record and says if they make the playoffs or not. *No Editing Posts*. If you mistakingly put in too many games or numbers, notify me and I will change it for you. The person who guesses the right record or the clostest to it wins. The next two closest get 2nd and 3rd place.
> 
> ...


I know i'm behind the deadline, but for the hell of it-

30-52
come on, is 30 wins enough for the playoffs?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Hey for fun, but it won't count.... Thanks for posting in the Wolves board! I may as well rep u.


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

38-44 miss playoffs


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

jminges said:


> Not that I care, but I'll make my assessment of the Wolves.
> 
> With Kevin Garnett, the pups can win 14 games, easily. I don't think they are in position to beat any of the Texas or California teams. They will get tourched by Seattle and Phoenix; Denver can hold it's own. I think D.C. has the better team, Cleveland has improved it's roster, Philly's Iverson can drop 60 on them. Wolves struggle with Chicago, Memphis, Utah and Orlando.
> 
> 20-62. No playoffs, I mean, Dwane Casey, who? He's the head coach?


r u insane? kg gets u 30 wins at least


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Hey for fun, but it won't count.... Thanks for posting in the Wolves board! I may as well rep u.


:biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ya know i was thinking, Wolves might actually win this division. Prob. says more about the division than the wolves though


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> Ya know i was thinking, Wolves might actually win this division. Prob. says more about the division than the wolves though



And the lack of talent the Wolves have faced thus far.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

what was i thinking when i made that


----------

